# Penn 525mag Sale!



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Check it http://www.tackledirect.com/penn525mag.html


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

*Gregs Bait Shack*

The Penn 525 is also available at the same price from Gregs Bait Shack, and I believe he advertises here on P&S.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Tackle direct is good people. I bought 525 this summer on sale from them real nice folks and fast shipping too.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

First of all, I have no objection with each of the two listed vendors , nor have I done bussiness with either one of them ,..yet !

Tackel Direct offers the same reel with shipping at $12.99 , and up...
Greg's Tackle Shack offers the same reel with fixed shipping at $5.oo ; also Greg advertises on this site, and is a sponsor for this site .

I am going to order though Greg's Tackle shack since my purchase offers continued support to this website , and continued exchange of fishing information. The fact that I am going to save money ( almost $8.oo in shipping) by going through Greg is irrelevent; what is relevent is the fact that my purchase supports a sponsor, and thus helps make this website continue. 

Vote with your $$$ folks , and help strengthen the continued support of Pier and Surf website. The sponsoring vendors count on your continued support for thier livelihood .:beer:

Fishwander
(P.S. The money I save will be expended on fishing line , with the $8.00 + bonus ) :spam:


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Fishwander said:


> First of all, I have no objection with each of the two listed vendors , nor have I done bussiness with either one of them ,..yet !
> 
> Tackel Direct offers the same reel with shipping at $12.99 , and up...
> Greg's Tackle Shack offers the same reel with fixed shipping at $5.oo ; also Greg advertises on this site, and is a sponsor for this site .
> ...


Yes: Let's keep it in the family


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Hey, a deal is a deal. People post on here all the time if BP or cabela's is blowing something out. Saw a nice deal and figured I would share it; only on the forums can a heads up on a good price be about not supporting something...c'mon it's 40bucks off a awesome reel let it be that.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Fishwander said:


> First of all, I have no objection with each of the two listed vendors , nor have I done bussiness with either one of them ,..yet !
> 
> Tackel Direct offers the same reel with shipping at $12.99 , and up...
> Greg's Tackle Shack offers the same reel with fixed shipping at $5.oo ; also Greg advertises on this site,* and is a sponsor for this site .*I am going to order though Greg's Tackle shack since my purchase offers continued support to this website , and continued exchange of fishing information. The fact that I am going to save money ( almost $8.oo in shipping) by going through Greg is irrelevent; what is relevent is the fact that my purchase supports a sponsor, and thus helps make this website continue.
> ...


I've done business withs Greg and will continue to do so....however I don't believe he is any longer a sponsor of P&S.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

MDubious

I appreciate your efforts to help us save money and find a bargin . Thank you !

If I can support a vendor , or someone who has shown an interest in this website , I will support them. I don't need some "Big Box Store" ~ I vote with my $$$.

Fishwander


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.midwesthuntersoutlet.com/item.aspx?PID=88116&w=PQ%2BJDyOLrQE%3D

thats the cheapest i could find a 525


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

FYI tackle direct will match competitors shipping rates. They did it for me on a new Avet. Tell them you found them from Pier & surf they are familiar with the site.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Does the 525 mag have magnetic casting brakes? Do they affect casting distance?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Does the 525 mag have magnetic casting brakes? Do they affect casting distance?


In the name Penn 525 MAG, the mag stands for magnetic cast control. Yes, it affects casting distance. For most, it improves it by cutting down on backlashes.:fishing:


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, I also noticed that casting reels don't have the line dispenser, is it hard to guide the line with your finger?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Thanks, I also noticed that casting reels don't have the line dispenser, is it hard to guide the line with your finger?


Takes some getting used to but after awhile you can do it in the dark.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Making sure line goes back onto reel evenly will definately help wth casting distance. This was talked about in the distance casting part of the site by Tommy and some other accomplished distance casters. There was good tips for you and actually everyone for that matter. Like Cdog said it will come with time and practice. Gotta love it when people tell you that uh lol.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

I like charkbait, $99 and they spool it with mono and ship it for free


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Are these 525 MAG's the last of the American made , or the initial run of the " new and improved" made in China ?

Fishwander


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Fishwander said:


> Are these 525 MAG's the last of the American made , or the initial run of the " new and improved" made in China ?


Last of american made from what I'm told.


----------

